# OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 800A2 AND 800A4



## DanielAndrew (Dec 15, 2018)

OLD SCHOOL ROCKFORD FOSGATE PUNCH 800A2 AND 800A4 On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-SCHOOL-ROCKFORD-FOSGATE-PUNCH-800A2-AND-800A4/202591159083?


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Nice find.*


----------



## jcesl2 (Nov 14, 2018)

I have zero need for these. But I want them.


----------

